# What is the origin of your dog's name



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Since i have been gone from the circuit for awhile i am just getting back to knowing whose dog is with what trainer/handler/owner. but i always like to know where some of you got your dogs name...here are ours

1.Sweet Nola- think she got named by my nephew,or because when my SIL swears she says "sweet mother of .... we have another dog"

2. Mirk- named as a tribute for the NDC of '63 owned by my brother's mentor the late John Luther DVM. I always thought it was Merck because my brother writes many prescriptions with so much of their products

3.Hiwood Brigadier- son of Hiwood Jaguar,(Jag) stayed with military theme and is called Brig

4.Watermarks Sister Kate- Kate

these were some of our old (deceased) dogs
1.FC AFC Sourdough's Quickstart - quickstart was an ingredient added to dough to make bread
2. John Rex Rascal- Rex, for John Luther, Rex for Rex Carr, Rascal (ray's rascal)
3.Quickstarts Midnight Will- name for one of my brothers because he was the horniest dog we ever had
4.Quickstart Straw Boy- Straw, my first yellow dog
5.Starbuck- Star, but actually named for my brothers favorite coffee addiction


----------



## Roughriding Woody (Jul 20, 2005)

We have two pups, Woody and Lucy. 

Kenai's Roughriding Woody- I picked Woody after Brown's Fast Woody. I wanted to purchase one of his pups but never heard from the breeder until after I had sent a deposit to another breeder for Woody. (the breeder had been out camping.) I liked the call name Woody and kept it. The Roughrider name came from the sire but switched it up a little cause it went well with the Woody portion. 

Hiwoods Sky Diamond- Hiwood Jaguar daughter. Call name Lucy from the breeders grand daughter, she named her Lucy as a pup. We kept it in her honor. Sky Diamond, saltmarsh if I remember correctly, after Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds.

That is it I guess.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Biggs- After Mr. Big in "Sex in the City". Oasis Big Time at Candlewood
Liz- After my daughter. Little Miss Can't be Wrong. ( so appropriate)
Jimi- FC Little Wing. My favorite Jimi Hendrix song.
Frenchy- Ooooh Lala, just seemed to fit her.
Calvin- My sons dog, named after Calvin in Calvin and Hobbs.
Zoom- The Kamikaze cowboy,,, Trying to work a cowboy theme with him and I heard that song one day. It's soooo him. Pretty cute name for a pretty cute Corgi!

Angie


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Later - Archway's Not Now Honey, something I've heard a lot, and to think my wife wanted to change it.
Dyna - Archway's Blueberry Wine, staying with Code Blue theme and a little rodeo bull who could
Harley - Archway's Dyna Glide, Copper X Dyna's son and a model of Harley Davidson
Kate - Archway's Cherokee Maiden, for the Indian Nation Territory where she was born in central Oklahoma
Abbey - Archway's Miss Conception, after my home town in Missouri and a Benedictine monastary
Beatle - Archway's Ticket To Ride, named after her sire, Ticket, and the Beatle song.
Rain - Archway's Rainmaker, purchased from Rainmaker Labs and the hope she would bring some rain to Texas


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Bar - Pondview's Bar None -- my first lab, a chocolate. My kids wanted to name him Hershey and with all respect to those with dogs named Hershey, it didn't work for me. So, I named him after a chocolate candy bar, Bar None.

Deuce - North Star's Deuce of Diamonds -- I was thinking of a different call name and my son didn't like it so I told him to come up with one. He came up with Deuce. Deuce's dam's name is North Star's Crown Jewel, call name Diamond, and thus, Deuce of Diamonds. An interesting side-note is that Deuce and Chris Atkinson's dog, Bus are littlermates and Chris and I are both Steeler fans. When we named our new pups, Jerome "The Bus" Bettis and Deuce Staley were Steelers running backs, but in fact, neither pup's name came from that connection.


----------



## David Sours (Feb 4, 2006)

I have owned four dogs

'Dodge' - SR/WR HD Dodge Ram (Obviously a Dodge Man)

'Mattie' - SR/WR Mark'em Miss Mattie (My Wife named her which I thought was a cool name)

'Dutch' - Lee's Old War Horse (Named after my favorite Confederate General James Longstreet Dutch was his nick name @ West Point given to him by US Grant)

'Waylon' - South Fork's Only Daddy That'll Walk The Line (Big Waylon fan and I love the song, also thought walking the line part played well with the game as well)

My wife thinks I am crazy but I love to see the dogs registered names as well!


----------



## Steve Babcock (Dec 3, 2005)

I live in Broadwater County Montana. There is only one Vet office in the entire County, Elkhorn's Vet Clinic. The Vet knows my dogs very well and owns of my pups from a previous litter. I bred my MH bitch to Larry Calvert's Chance, and to post the breeding on his website I needed an ultrasound to prove pregnancy. We do an ultrsound, and the Vet says, "no pups!, maybe it is too early, we will take another one in a week". Second ultrasound, "no pups!'. I send back the deposits and tell everyone no pups. Meanwhile, my dog is getting bigger and bigger, but she has a history of false pregnancies. Finally my wife says, "you have to take her back to the Vet's" We take her back and we do a third ultrasound. This time the Vet says, "One or Two puppies" When she delivers there are eight puppies. My dog's name from this litter, Elkhorn's III Ultrasound. His call name is Sounder.


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Darla - Princess because people made fun of me carrying her around like a princess. Darla for the Little Rascals & Nottingham was my street.

SPanky - Coppers for her sire, Darlin for Darla, and Rascal cuz I was sticking with the "rascal" theme...

Next I am gonna have a Buckwheat


----------



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

Moon who is deceased had a small white dot on his chest 
Red got his name from a Roy Rogers song
Jynxs got her name from a Santana song
Then Otis it just part of his name came from his sire and the rest sounded good.


----------



## outdooratticinc (Jan 9, 2008)

Zues is gone but I was a big Magnum PI fan

Montana is gone but I am a 49ers fan 

Gunner is going to be in the blind with me and my wife would not let me name him Forty (Forty niners) 

My cat is named Niner already


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I got my first dog for hunting. My grandfather's name was Ace and he'd died at 99 just prior to me getting the dog. So in his honor I named him:

Bezesky's Ace in the Hole - Ace

I hope grandpa wouldn't be offended having a dog named after him.

Then I decided to take a shot at field trials and chose to use a "kennel name" although I didn't have any intentions of breeding. Just wanted a name people would associate eventually with me without using my name. I chose Moneybird. Now I have:

Moneybird's Black Magic Marker - Raven
Moneybird's Jump'in Jack Flash - Mick

I named Raven with hopes of her living up to her name and liked the possible dual meaning of "Black Magic Marker." It may have worked since she ran 6 derbies and ended up with 5 ribbons and 15 points on 3 wins.

I had another name picked out for Mick when I got him from Howard. But when the pup showed up, after about a week I decided I'd never seen a dog that jumps so much. He would leap and bounce everywhere he went. Thus the "Jumping Jack Flash." Mick obviously is after Mick Jagger. I was once more than a bit of a Stones fan...


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Buzz said:


> I got my first dog for hunting. My grandfather's name was Ace and he'd died at 99 just prior to me getting the dog. So in his honor I named him:
> 
> Bezesky's Ace in the Hole - Ace
> 
> ...


Then there's that other dog named "Screamin' Niemi"


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

"Coyote In The Woodpile"


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

A selection of names:

Tennessee Tutti (Tutti) - my very first dog (1954), named for the state and the ice cream/song

Cosi van Tutti (Cosi) - Tutti's first daughter, named by my mother after Mozart's _opera Cosi Fan Tutti _as a bilingual pun.

Samantha La Guelarde (Sam) - My first Lab in 1972. Samantha meaning attentive watcher. La guelarde is French slang for one who bitches a lot. Perfect name.;-)

Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx (Misty) - "Ms" for Grandma, Ms Chief, "T" for daddy, High Tech CEO, and Maxx for Grandpa.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Abe - HRCH Meglyn's Honest Abe MH - no relation to Webshire's Honest Abe, just liked the name Abe.
Belle - HR Meglyn's Blue Ridge Belle MH - from Blue Ridge Retrievers and I just liked Belle, seemed to go with the Blue Ridge (Southern) theme.
Daisy - HR Meglyn's Maramaxx Daisycutter MH - Maramaxx - The Marathon Man and Lean Mac back 2 and 1 generations respectively; Daisycutter - 1) a model of duck call, 2) a Vietnam era bomb that wipes everything out (wiping out the competition), 3) 19th Century term for a wild ride.
Molly - Meglyn's Eye on the Prize - her left eye was lighter than her right for the longest time as a pup, still slightly lighter.
Lilly - Meglyn's Timbrhuntn Valleygirl - Timbrhntn, reference to her breeder, Timber Hunt Kennel (Gary & Marcia Seidler), Valleygirl - her call name was already Lilly, "Lillies of the Valley."
And, the late Chevy, HR Meglyn's Silverado Slim SH - Slim - a reference to his sire, CNFC, FC CAFC Greenwing's Chances are Slim. Silverado - his call name was already Chevy. I drive a Silverado.

Meglyn, btw, my kennel name, is in recognition of my daughters, Megan & Carolyn


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

Rebel (d. 1996) - Rebel's Lady Amerado (Sire: Bruce's Wiskey Sour) (Springer Spaniel)
Ezra (d. 1998) - Rebel's Lady Ezra (Dam: Lady Domino Be Goode) (Springer Spaniel)

Jade (d. 23 June 08) - Legacy's Lady Jade (Five Star General Patton x Lady Luck Express)

Natti - Legacy's Tallgrass of Natoma (Five Star General Patton x North forty’s Lets Make a Deal)
Natti is for Natoma where her Mom is from, and Tallgrass is kind of a Kansas thing. I'm stationed here at Fort Riley, KS and is most likely going to be my only Kansas Labrador.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

In my search for a yellow Labrador puppy in Texas, I found the website for Lone Star Labs. She did not have any pups at the time, but her website was a great resource for dog/puppy information. I think I must have printed every page. Anyway she suggested on the website to name a puppy after the parentage of the puppy. So I started to look at this pedigree, deciphered all the initials and decided that Trumac’s Zip Code was the best dog on that piece of paper. And the owners lived in my area! Clueless as to who they were or anyone else in retriever dogdom.

HRCH _Zip Code’s Amber Alert _MH is our first dog’s name.
_Richland’s Stroke of Midnight_, my daughter got to name and pickout our second dog. 

I’ve now discovered that using parentage for naming is more appropriate from parents or grandparents, not in the 4th or 5 columns on the pedigree. But hey the fun part is the learning about the dogs, game, and training.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Well, Indy is named for his dad, Cruise, he came from Indiana and from day one has been a fearless adventurer and smart alec. Thus, Cruisin' with Indiana Jones.

Scout is Westwind Buffalo Soldier. Chessies are fairly rare around here and people don't recognise the little rough haired fellows. Well, thats how the indian's viewed the first black calvarymen. Plus we really like the song by Bob Marley. Funny how well "Scout" suits him. For call names we had considered Soldier, Marley or Dread, but non rolled off the tongue right!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

My last 3 dogs have music theme names.

FUNKY MUSIC - aka Boogie... play that funky music white boy... lay down the boogie and play that funky music til u die!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rnFlHbeNgvA&feature=related

SURESHOT'S KIDD ROCK - aka Kidd... My name is KIIIIIIIIIIIID...Kid Rock Bawitdaba da bang a dang diggy diggy diggy said the boogy said up jump the boogy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FxCNH_GoHKU

FUNKYTOWN'S WHISKEY BENT - aka Rowdy... Hank William's Jr. theme. I'm a big Hank fan and been known to get "whiskey bent" and a little rowdy from time to time! HAHAHA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bR2UuHZf1U&feature=related

SM


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Then there's that other dog named "Screamin' Niemi"


HAHAHAHAHA! I forgot about that dog!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

My favorite name from our group of girls..... Marty found a full sister to Hawkeye's Viking the summer we were getting married. He had his sales pitch for me ready to roll when I got home from work. I said sure, but "There Goes the Honeymoon". So she became RMR's There Goes the Honeymoon" Maddie. 

Lesa C


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

Captain Thor of the Chesapeake. Thor was my grandads name he was from Norway. I have always liked the name and figured there is no way I could name my son Thor. The captain part is because I am a licensed boat captain and the Chesapeake is because he is a Chesapeake Bay Retriever and because we live, hunt, work, and fish on the Chesapeake Bay.

Captain Thor's Gracie Girl. My mom liked the name Gracie and Thor is her father.
________
Extreme q vaporizer


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

*Leo *- *Feather Downs Guardian Angel*. He was born August 2001 which makes him a "Leo" and I brought him home just after the towers fell. Hard time for the country and a very hard time for me personally. I felt like I needed an extra guardian angel and he really fit the bill. (Plus, one of my favorite shows in 2001 had a "guardian angel" of sorts named Leo. It was like the stars aligned.)

*Dan *- His sire "Trinity's Judgment Day" (Judge), his Dam "Feather Downs Casual Affair" (Cassidy) - I combined the names and made him *Feather Downs A Fair Judge* and call him Dan because in Hebrew Daniel translates to 'God is my Judge'. They can't get any fairer than that! LOL

*Asher* - *Kai Den's Power Surge* - His sire was Belgairn Storm Surge at Kai Den. 

*Reuben* - *Kai Den's Stormy Affair* - His sire was Belgairn Storm Surge at Kai Den and his dam was Sevenwind's Vanity Affair. Get it....stormy affair. 

Dan, Asher, & Reuben are three of the tribes of Israel. So I have a guardian angel and three biblical tribes to keep me company....believe me, I need all the help I can get.;-)


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

My dog has Lean Mac as his grandsire on both top and bottom of his pedigree so he is Sundown's Loaded To The Maxx. I have a son of his out of a female named Candles And Wineglasses His name is Sundown's Loaded To The Gill's .Call name....Wino. My pup out of Maxx and my old female as a tiny pup was always getting dirty soooooooooo he is Sundown's Dirty Lil White Boy.. Call name Honky... LOL.


----------



## Cheryl Knapp (Nov 8, 2005)

Here goes. As you can see, I'm not very inventive but each part of their name means something at least to me.

Knapp's Virginia Black Jewel - my last name, born in Orange, VA, she's black!! & is a perfect "Jewel" of a girl.

Licking Run Knapps VA Black Gem - Breeder's kennel name, my last name, again born in Midland, VA, again she's black & is a perfect "Gem" in her own right. So different from Jewel-E but so precious herself.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

My first performance dog was a COcker Spaniel

*Susan's Patience Katie - Patience* (I had none, so now I had 20# of it, and my dad wanted me to anme her Katie).

After that, I became an attorney, so the dogs I've named are: 

*Southland's Call for Justice - Justice*
*Tribute to Justice - Honor* (named for Justice when he passed away at 17 months of age)
*Southland's Order in the Court - Gavel - *knew he was going to be a big dog
*Contempt of Court - Ruckus*

My others were named as follows:

*Niki Snowbird - Niki* - her frist owner named her after the sire and dam
*Kirby's High Sierra - Kirby* - first owner owned a GMC dealership, and he was named after the truck.


----------



## MAD MALLARD (Nov 5, 2007)

O.K. this one is good. My dog "CHANCE" full name "Pokolodi's Lucky Bounce"

I had my downpayment in for the second male in the litter, dog only whelped 2 pups 1 male, 1 female. So I was technically out of a dog. As luck would have it, the guy with his cheque in for the first male bounced the cheque. So by forfit I was given the pup. So hence the the LUCKY BOUNCE, POKOLODI is the name of the kennel.

Sorry if the guy who bounced the cheque reads this, I could not resist.;-)


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

Belleau Woods Brina aka "Brina"

Brina means "Protector" in Gaelic and my son is a US Marine, who got the name Devil Dogs from the WWI battle for Belleau Woods.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

*Puffin II*...Puffin because I always liked it for a name and AKC added the II. No prefix because we had just moved here and I was debating Ashby Springs or Hope Springs as a name.

Puffin's daughter by DC AFC Sunday's Rufwater Canvasback MH...*Hope Springs Rufsail* aka Jib or the Thug.

Puffin's son by Southern Md's Dances with Wolves *Hope Springs Hush Hush* aka Usher. This was a loudmouth bunch of pu ppies so they all had rapper type names. Usher kept his.

No registered name yet...Panda. She is the puppy that 'sold' 3 times until finally we quit trying. She's out of an ooops litter between Jib and Usher so she's linebred (OK, inbred) on Puffin. I am thinking of registering her as Hope Springs Puff Puff or Hope Springs Double Puff.

This is miss no-name at 5 mos. She's really silver, with very pale eyes and every time I have her out in public I get asked if she's a pit bull. Maybe I should name her Bad Newz Wanna Fight.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Well, our old man got his name because when we brought him home the first night he barked in his crate several times. Barry told him to "Shut up" and he let out one more bark, as if to say, "There, I got the last word, so ha ha ha"! I said, "That pups got grit!" So we named him
"Cody's True Grit", call name Cody - since Barry is a John Wayne fan.
We didn't get to name Raven since we bought her as a Started dog her AKC name is
War Eagles Whiteriver Raven - Call name is Rae
The rest of the pups I have stuck with the "Movie" theme
"Cody's Midnight Cowboy" - Call name "Colt" for the cowboys handgun and my only BLM
"Cody's Catch Me If You Can" - Call name "Tag" cause he is fast.
This newest pup I wanted to use Cody and Rae's name in so she is:
"Cody's Rae-sing Arizona" call name is Zoey. 
That's enough for now!


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

All of our farm dogs were named "Peggy", male or female, guess my grandpa figured that was easy to remember.

1st lab named Centennial Cric - Centennial for the valley I hunted geese in MT - Cric for our 2 sons at the time, Chris & Eric.
Isa ******* - thought it appropriate for the time.
Later had AFC Mom's Boy Rip - I was going to wash him but my wife said give him a little more time - Hence the "Mom's Boy", Rip came from his sire Rippin Blue Thunder.
Now have "The Gift" which is what he was. 
The rest of them were names that were convenient at the time - have never used "Waterbuster" but am thinking of "Chickification" if I get another labrador.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My first dog "Char" named after my fishing passion.

"Coal"- He's a Coal Hearted Rascal. Because he was. The best duck hunting dog I've ever seen.

"Dancy"- Tanks Alot For The Dance- sired by Stepper out of a Super Tanker daughter.

"Missy"- Redlines Full of Mischief. She was-- whew!

"Lulu"- Highwater's Watusi Lucy. Dance theme again.

"Blue"- Blackbottom Blues. Named for the stories my mom told about the old Blackbottom dance. 

"Tip"- Archway's Dancin for Dollars. Stayed with the dance theme. Sired by Money Talks II out of Ken Archer's breeding. 

Next pup will be another dance theme. I like the Lindy Hop!!!


----------



## Hambone (Mar 4, 2003)

My dogs are Galum's Sir Duke and Galum's Gynni Girl. My daughters picked out the name Duke and adding the Sir seemed to fit. I just like the name Gynni and picked it myself. The Galum part comes from my family history. There's an old Presbyterian church near my hometown that was started in the 1800's by a whole group of relatives and it was named Galum Presbyterian Church. My grand parents on my dad's side and my mother are all buried there. My first house was about 200 yards from that creek and when I got my first pair of labs I was going to start breeding them and call my kennel Galum Creek Kennels. The female was barren and never did have pups but the name stuck. NOBODY can pronounce that name correctly! . Every time my dogs get a ribbon people stumble over the name. Where I'm from the name is pronounced Guh-lum' with the emphasis on the last syllable. Everybody always pronounces it Gaa'-lum and emphasizes the first syllable. So if you ever marshal a test we are in, now you can pronounce my dog's names right! Ha ha.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Very clever, everyone!  Lots of great names!

Ours aren't quite as clever, but I have a:
*Lady Liberty *("Libby"- she's my pet-bred obedience girl)- born on the 4th of July, 2004

and

*Gone Hollywood* ("Monty"- actually CH Forestwood Gone Hollywood at Montview)- born/bred in NY, but the breeder's first dog to be on the west coast, and in the Los Angeles area, at that. Breeder's husband was calling him "Hollywood" once they knew which would be coming out here to stay.


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Marvin S said:


> All of our farm dogs were named "Peggy", male or female, guess my grandpa figured that was easy to remember.


That's hilarious!  Love traditions like that, LOL!


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

My newest --- Tanks A Lot Hawkeye's Super Mac --- Now who do you suppose to is in the pedigree?


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

My current 2 are:
"TRU" alias - Revilo Tru Betrlate Than Never. (YLM 12-1/2 yrs.) He was my dream come true. An Alberta clipper delayed his flight to Minnesota by over a week, hence the "betrlate than never". Dropped the "e" off of True and modified "better late" so the name would fit the registration papers. It also made the name a little more unique. 
"CRUGER" alias - High Voltage Power Ranger. (YLM 16 mos.) High Voltage Retrievers, dam is "Power on Penny", we live on the Iron Range in Minnesota making us "Rangers". The commander of the Power Rangers TV series "was an alien species resembling humanoid reptilian dogs" named Commander Anubis "Doggie" CRUGER.:idea::wink: And now you know the rest of the story!


----------



## cmac (Feb 14, 2006)

My first one was:

TAHOE-(Tahoe Shore Carolina Heat)- My wife and I bought her right after we got engaged in Lake Tahoe after a long trip in the summer to South Carolina.

Piper-(Mac's Black Magic)-This was our second dog. I wanted something that tied into our last name..little did I know there was already like 6 or 7 others with that name. His call name is based on the author Waddy Piper who wrote the Little Engine That Could. I have always been a fan of the underdog.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

My BLM is registered as The Springwaters Quick To Maxx -- Maxx is named after his two grandsires -- Candlewood's Rebel Ridge PDQ ("Quick") and Ebonstar's Lean Mac ("Maxx") -- and my Maxx seems very appropriately named -- one speed and that's "all out to the MAXX" (as you can see from my avatar)
http://i121.photobucket.com/albums/o218/ducksoup_photo/image0012.jpg


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Josie -15 year old BLF - Wyatt Earp’s wife name
Gus – 5 Year old GM- Lonesome Dove
Tiernan- 8 year old GM- named before I owned him but I have shortened it to “T”
Cisco- 11 month old BLM- named after the horses in Dances With Wolves


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll just do my current living dogs in order of age. I chose my kennel name of *Luckydux* because when I was a kid (way, way back when;-)) that was a popular phrase, as in somebody was a lucky duck. To shorten it up so I'd have more letters for a registered name I went with Luckydux.

*Mazey* - a lab/coonhound mix who was brought into this world to be used in a research project. She did not have the needed gene and at 5.5 months of age was put up for adoption. I chose the name Mazey as the whole world was just amazing to her - all she had known was 72 degrees, a 12/12 light cycle, and an indoor kennel facility.

*Tux* - Registered name *Formalwear by Luckydux*. Luckydux is my kennel name and he's black and white and looks like he's wearing a tux.

*Briezy* - *Luckydux Cheese And Quackers CD MH*. Needed something to go with the "Quackers" theme and what else but cheese??!! I spell her call name like Brie cheese.

*Graham* - *Luckydux Graham Quacker JH WC*. Keeping with the Quackers theme, needed a boy name, so Graham it was.

*Jaxxy* - *Luckydux Quacker Jaxx JH WC*. Graham's sister

*Ticket* -* Luckydux Drakehaven Hot Ticket*. I kept the breeder's kennel name as part of Ticket's registered name - Drakehaven. A phrase my mom has used all her life when referring to somebody that is spunky, full of life, and kind of living on the edge is so and so is a hot ticket. My mom who is 82 and never been to a field trial but has a basic understanding of what I do with the dogs has always been very supportive of my addiction and is a big believer in following your passion/dream. So I had liked the call name Ticket so picking out the rest of her name was easy!

Andy


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Growing up in New Orleans, my heros have always been pirates. Jean Lafite, Black Beard, Captain Hook, Gov. Edwin Edwards so, I named my dog Booty Raider cause that's what pirates do.


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> I named my dog Booty Raider cause that's what pirates do.


Oh Loe!! LOL


----------



## Devlin (Jan 19, 2006)

Sadie.

Here's the story: I wanted a female black Lab. My wife wanted a little rat dog of some kind that she could pick up (apologies to those who have them and love them), but I just don't want to live with one. So, no dog...until a friend announced that he had a new litter. Needless to say, I jumped all over that because I know the bitch and have hunted with her on several occasions. My wife still said no...not unless I wanted to be single. All the pups went fast. A couple of weeks later, my wife and I were on vacation in Canada with friends on their boat and my mother-in-law called my wife and told her that one of the pups "fell out of escrow" and was available...and it was a female black Lab. My wife said no again, and for my m-i-l not to say a word to me about it. That night, we went to bed and my wife dreamed we owned a dog named Sadie...the next morning, she called her mother, told her to "book" the pup and then told me. You could have heard my "hoot" all the way to down to Vancouver!

So..."Sadie" it is!


----------



## Henry V (Apr 7, 2004)

"Waterbear's Yukon"

Waterbear for my kennel name just because.

Yukon just seemed to fit because two puppies were born in the back of my Yukon XL on the way back from the "count the puppies" x-ray at the vet. It's really not a great sound to hear just whelped puppies coming from the rear seat.
In the future, I will make sure to go for the x-ray more than a few days before expected whelp.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

*Colorado's Sundance Kid*. Loved that movie.
*Lazerus*. He was a rescue dog that was slated to be put down the next morning.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Wyldfire's Island Spice. Kennel name Wyldfire, we like Island Music and wish we could live on Key West Time.... Also have a local band "Island Time" that we like to see, and Spice because she has a little spice in her personality. Also thought about changing her call name to curry - because it is an Island Spice.

Harley was always a Harley - we didn't register him for a couple years and just chose Harley Davidson because it fit and we like the motorcycles.


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I've named many dogs after songs.

These are based on Grateful Dead songs:

TBF's Stagger Lee, YLM - TBF stood for Terrapin Berry Farm a pick-your-strawberry farm I had in college. Stagger Lee and a used 870 Wingmaster were the main "proceeds" from the business venture. Stagger Lee taught me a lot about hunting and dog training. I still have the old Wingmaster, it has a few more scatches and a lot less bluing.

Sunnyburke's Truckin Iko-Iko, Iko, BLM
Tiroen's Terrapin Flier, Terp, BLM

Other song/music related dogs:

Gailforce Pull The Trigger, Trigger, CM
Gailforce Return To Sender, Elvis, CM
Bellmark's Muddy Waters, Muddy, CLM
Shadynook's Misty, Misty, Beagle female

My wife and I bred one litter of chessies. We named several pups. Elvis above is one that was returned a couple times before finding a permanent home. The others had "vegetable" names. At the time I worked as researcher of horticultural crops. A trade newspaper of the wholesale produce industry I got was called The Packer. The pups were raised on these so there was always and ad for a distributer or and article on fruits of vegetables.

CH Gailforce Vidalia Sweet CD, Vida Light Deadgrass female
Gailforce Roasted Red Pepper, Mango, later changed to Mongo, Sedge male. My wife is from southern Ohio where bell peppers are called mango peppers. We ended up giving this pup to the owners of his sire and they called him Mongo.

The dam of the above pups was CH Nugget Hills Briarose CDX MH.
CH Mattamuskeet Ruby Slippers and Gailforce Power Ranger roundout the chessies we have owned.

We have a scottie named Mulligan, we are his second owners. I don't know what his registered name is. It might be Gailforce Mulligan.

I find I put a lot less effort into coming up with names than I use to.

Tom


----------



## marc_groleau (Dec 21, 2007)

Just decided I wanted his call name to be Otis. I could only relate to Otis Air Force Base, Otis redding or Otis Elevator. I thought of many themes involving heights, aviation, elevation etc... The Breeder is Sugarwoods Retrievers and I came up with the registered name of Sugarwood's Sugar High. Not completely relative but it is what it is.


----------



## Lisa S. (May 23, 2003)

Mr. Copenhagen--Bud
John's favorite snuff and his field buddy.--D. 1994

Casey's Diamond in the Ruff--Maggie
Sire was named Casey and pups need to be molded and trained. Call name from Johns previous dogs mother Maggie. D. 1996

Schirmeister's Hot Nacho--Nacho
Our last name, she was bright orange as cheddar when we received her and quite a vivacious personality . 

Waterstrike's Dynamic Amazon--Dyna
Breeder's kennel name, dynamic personality; coat color light as cream, her momma was 85#, daddy was 90#--so I expected her to be a big girl. She is 75-80#.

JLN Bullseye Bart--Bart
JLN is our registered kennel name. He's Dyna's son and high expectation to be a great marker like his mom.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Sam - LJ's Super Samantha Anne; because I didn't know better and let my daughter name her.

Scout - LJ's Scout'n 3 Kings; cause he was whelped on Christmas morning and was 1 of 4 pups, all males.


----------



## ChrisRobt (Apr 5, 2005)

Pip-Ch Jaybren's Hi-Five Dhochas Mor, VCD2, SH, WCX, CGC

My first IWS and first real field dog-Jaybren's (breeder), HI-Five (I planned to title him in all five areas of AKC competition available and needed to start with an "H"), Dhochas Mor loosely translated is Celtic for Great Expectations and Pip is the main character

Nike-Am/Can Ch Realta's Just Do It, MH, CDX, RA, WCX

NIke is the goddess of victory so a double meaning...

Monty-Whistlestop's Fiac-cu Monty, SH, CD, RN, WCX

Stuck with two kennel names (he is the stud fee puppy and was given to me by the owner of the stud) so could only add a call name...

Thinking up registered AKC names and call names is fun


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Most of mine have a sci-fi theme.

Nordberg, my last name is swedish and means North Mountain.

North Mountain Ripley - "Ripley" Named for Sigorney Weavers character in the Alien movies.

North Mountain Number One - "Riker" Star Trek 1st Officer in Next Generation.

North Mountain Klingon Honor - "Worf" Star Trek Charater also from next Generation.

North Mountain Heart & Soul - "T'Pau" She's a Vulcan Princess also the name of an 80's band named after the princess whose hit single was "Heart & Soul". T'Pau was born on Valentines day.

North Mtn's Chena River Refugee - "Kira" Also a Star Trek Character. Her name came about because I aquired her when she was over a year old and she didn't have a name. She answered to "Pup" or "Here". I gave her a name that sounded similar to "Here". The Kira Character was a strong woman who was a refugee and my Kira was so thin that she looked like a refugee.

North Mountain Cosmic Khaki - "Khaki" Breaking with tradition of sci-fi names she is by AFC Cosmic Blue Genes - "Levi". She's a yellow so Khaki seemed to fit. It's a Perssian word that means, color of sand.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Third Creeks Twisted Sister - "Twist". Twist has a genetic deformity on the second toe of her right foot. It is "twisted". Her dam has the same thing. The Kennel name of her breeders is Third Creek.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Gonna name my next one BJs Tittiesandbeer call name Fonda

All my favorite stuff regards

Bubba


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

TDK's Dusty Gunslinger:

TDK for Top Dog Kennels, his breeder
Dusty for his dad Downtown Dusty Brown
Gunslinger in memoriam to our first lab, Wyatt

Call name-Churchill-not sure there is a reason, it's just his name...


----------



## msdaisey (May 13, 2004)

Crunch - was supposed to to that to the comeptition;

Fuzzy - came named;

Toby - Salt Spray's Big Dog Daddy (because as the song says - you just can't compete with the big dog daddy);

Jack - Salt Spray's All Jacked Up.

Usually after a country song. Have had Trip (Salt Spray's Tripledogdare) and Dilly (Salt Spray's Dilligaf), too, among many others.

Kennel name for Schips is Knotty Knoll. Knotty Knoll's Kiani Khalif (Chip - came named after some crown jewels from some country) and Knotty Knoll's Evita (after Ms. Perone).


----------



## jensworkinglabs (Feb 5, 2008)

Ben--About Time Ben... I named him this for a very simple reason. I'd wanted a dog forever, and it was about time I got one! He is my first dog.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

*Calypso Seven Bales High*,, "Bailey"

Name comes from memories of hunting trips with my Dad and the long traveling on interstates in the middle of the night.

Often we would pass a hay truck that would be Fully loaded for those days!-----

My Dad would proclaim ,"Yep!, Full load,, SEVEN BALES HIGH!!""

Dads been gone awhile,, But I visit the huntin spots he used to take me to,, riding next to me is SEVEN BALES HIGH!!---Bailey

*Calypos Zoomin Loosies Mad Hatter---* "Maddie"

Her Dad was named "Zoom",,Her Mom was "Lucy"

Shes a handful!! WAY WAY to much dog for a Goober like me!

Cant wait till the day they anounce her name for a ribbon of some sort,,, but I got a feelin I'm a gonna wait awhile!


Gooser


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Broken Willows Screamin Eagle

I am old Harley girl, used to own a Sportster, Screamin Eagle parts were the performance parts for Harley's.  Thus the name. Call name Meg came from the breeders and I just kept it.


----------



## Legacy 6 (Jul 2, 2008)

MooseGooser said:


> *Calypso Seven Bales High*,, "Bailey"
> 
> Name comes from memories of hunting trips with my Dad and the long traveling on interstates in the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


Gooser,

What a great Tribute! That's awesome!


----------



## Carol (Aug 17, 2004)

Captain - Captain Morgan on the Rocks, named after my alcohol of choice at the time and the dogs sire Sun-ryze Rocket Man aka 'Rocky"

Shooter - Rockin' X Son of a Pistol. His mom was High Time's Pistol Packing Mama and his dad was High Times Hot Shot Hawkins

Red - High Times Leinie's Red, named after one of my husbands favorite beers Leinenkugel's Red.

Skoal - Choctaw's Pinch of the Red Man, out of my dog Red and Sue Kiefer's bitch Choctaw's Good Golly Miss Molly


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

DEDEYE said:


> Darla - Princess because people made fun of me carrying her around like a princess. Darla for the Little Rascals & Nottingham was my street.
> 
> SPanky - Coppers for her sire, Darlin for Darla, and Rascal cuz I was sticking with the "rascal" theme...
> 
> Next I am gonna have a Buckwheat



Don't forget Alfalfa!!!!  He'd be the one w/ the cowlick I guess...


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

1. *Bel Air Blue Chip Of Kinderwood (Blue)*- a combination of her sire & dam's names and her breeder's & our kennel name. Learned later that Blue Chip is referred to as a very special person or VIP, so it's a perfect fit. Her call name is part of her registered name.

2. *Murphy's Kinderwood Cowboy Cadillac (Reba)*- her breeder's & our kennel names combined with a theme spun off of her dam's name (Chevy). We were going to name her Caddy, but DH decided he didn't like that (last minute too). So, thought about Country (music) ladies and came up with Reba.

3. *Kinderwood's Hazzard Co. Girl (Daisy [Mae])*- named after Daisy Mae Duke from Dukes of Hazzard, so her registered name is a play on words to refer to Daisy.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Mine have all been named on an apple theme the past 13 yrs since my life has been spent in the apple industry. I have a Royal Gala (Gala, my 13 yo great granny and queen of the household), a Pink Lady (Rosa-- short for the latin name for the apple family, Rosaceae), Fuji (most know that one!), Jazz (great new variety intro'd from New Zealand), Mata (as in the Mata Hari-- the woman spy-- and the best pie apple in the whole world is called the Northern Spy), and finally, Sonya-- also a new variety out of New Zealand. I named Sonya "WindyCanyon Patent Nfringement" due to all the legal red tape involved in buying trees, growing and marketing some of the new varieties.... and as soon as I told my grower/warehouse client who holds some of the marketing rights on it that I was naming the newest pup, Sonya, he said he'd be sending his lawyer over to collect royalties for the name use.  I then told him what her AKC name would be and he sure got a chuckle. But as someone else mentioned, marshals have been butchering the pronounciation... trying to say "Patient" Infringement!


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

windycanyon said:


> Mine have all been named on an apple theme the past 13 yrs since my life has been spent in the apple industry. I have a Royal Gala (Gala, my 13 yo great granny and queen of the household), a Pink Lady (Rosa-- short for the latin name for the apple family, Rosaceae), Fuji (most know that one!), Jazz (great new variety intro'd from New Zealand), Mata (as in the Mata Hari-- the woman spy-- and the best pie apple in the whole world is called the Northern Spy), and finally, Sonya-- also a new variety out of New Zealand. I named Sonya "WindyCanyon Patent Nfringement" due to all the legal red tape involved in buying trees, growing and marketing some of the new varieties.... and as soon as I told my grower/warehouse client who holds some of the marketing rights on it that I was naming the newest pup, Sonya, he said he'd be sending his lawyer over to collect royalties for the name use.  I then told him what her AKC name would be and he sure got a chuckle. But as someone else mentioned, marshals have been butchering the pronounciation... trying to say "Patient" Infringement!


That's very cool, Anne! I never would have guessed that (about the apple theme), but it's very neat!


----------



## RemisGunner (Nov 28, 2006)

Wildrose Remington's Gunner - "Gunner"

Remington was my first BLM that was here for just a little while with Gunner and so he get's credit for getting me into this sport.

Gunner is because I am an Artillery Officer in the Army and that is the title of one of the most important people on a howitzer crew. My wife came up with it if you can believe it (haha).

We are already kicking around names for our next pup that we are hoping to get after the New Year.


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Hitch's registered name - Blaze's Firewater Chaser On Deck - incorporates 3 of the 8 or 9 FC or AFC chessies in his pedigree

- Blaze's Firewater stems from his sire, DC 'Blaze'. Chaser stems from AFC 'Chase', and Deck, from DC 'Decks'....I also wanted to keep his name somewhat in the same 'alcohol' theme as his sire - Bertram's Blazing Firewater....

Harley - most people think of the motorcycle...but she is actually named after one of my favorite waterfowl, the Harlequin duck...Her registered name is Skyview's Port Side Harlequin....

Juli


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

What great stories! I love reading about how dogs got their names. 

*Stumptowns Worth the Thyme* *"Spice"*

I was seeking a yellow female. Purchased a line bred Lean Mac bitch out of "cool" unknown or lesser known dam and sire. Drove 13 hours each way to pick her up and only had her for 6 months when a birth defect which appeared as a puppy to be no more than an over-bite proved to be much worse by 6 months - I sold her to a loving pet family. 

Had a deposit on my next super YF out of Copper - anxiously waited for months only to find out that the litter terminated close to due date and all the pups were still born. 

Found out about a "Cori" pup in WI  And after "begging, pleading, beg, borrowing, and stealng"... I got my girl! Thank you Kurt! 

She _Was and IS _Worth the Thyme (to honor the seasoning theme of her sire) and is for sure is named well full of "Spice"


----------



## Terry Thomas (Jun 27, 2005)

My dog "Oakridge Ramblin Rascal" got his registered name as follows:
Oakridge from my kennel name Oakridge Retrievers,
Ramblin from his mothers side of the family "Cypress Creek Ramblin Fever",
Rascal from his fathers side "Sugarfoots Rascal". 
We couldn't very well call two dogs Rascal so he's "MeToo"


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Some of mine:
My first -kennel name came from Spooky-my first own lab- born on halloween, and I lived on Brush Creek Road at the time: Brush Creek Waterspook,WC,JH 
Waterspook preceeds all my dogs names now, as I knew that when I had my kennel I would name it after her.
Have: Billie( Waterspook Girl Named Bill,SH)
her Daughter: Tommie (Waterspook Tomfoolery,SH)
her Daughter: Mickie(Waterspook Macdonald Tartan,JH) named for my Gram.
her daughters: Willie( Waterspook Girl Named Will, JH) princess in training like her great gram Billie.
and her other daughter Ollie: Waterspook All American Gunshot
All the girls in this line will have boyish names -just something I started with billie and kept it going.
Seperate line- Sable- (Waterspook Sables Dark Secret,SH-named with her sire Deans name in it- FC/AFC Kensbridge Darkly Handsome)

Males- Waterspook Kickin' Gunshot,SH ("Boom" took the Kickin part from his sire Waterspook Kickin Good Time,MH) 
Trumarcs Bankshot Bandit,SH (Fats-) he came with that name-dont know about its meaning except that there is a Minnesota Fats thing there- pool shark ... but he has several more you have to know him to know what they mean.

I love doing creative registered names. Its a lot of fun to think of stuff that not everyone is going to have.


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Cool Thread

Arrow's Cappuccino Express...Call name Hooter. Dark choc lab that had one to many....always a hoot..hence Hooter

Fetch Express Locomotion. Call name Loco. Was an electric puppy...hit the bottom of the whelping pen and took off clear across it. Called her train.......but came up with the Loco for short

Fetch Express Smokey Owl. Call name Cheveyo. Hopi word for spirit warrior. Dad is Lil Man and mom was Whoo....hence the Smokey Owl

Fetch Express Bravo Zula. Means well done or job complete (from what I have been told) Also it fit!

Just my 2 cents


:razz:


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I named my home bred male after a friend who was the assistant coach on a 7th grade girls basketball team that won the AAU Championship. I told him I was naming a dog after him, Assistant Coach. I told him you know who I mean, the big dumb guy on the TV show Coach. Who I named Assistant Coach, call name was Dobber. At this time Jeffrey Daumier had been arrested as serial killer, Contestants thought the name ghoulish until they learned I said Dobber.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Molly-- "Miss Molly Pasquale"-- Named by my daughter because she thought it sounded cool.


Layla -- "Diva's Ready To Play Cream". Named as a combination of her Sire, Coach (Way-Da-Go Ready to Play) and Dam, Diva (Kirby Mtn Godiva's Boston Cream). Her call name, Layla, ties into back to Clapton Play Cream (well,,, Derek and the Dominoes, but I took some poetic license!)


Ringo --is the pup we kept from Layla's litter that we are hoping will be a Star(r). 
"Layla's Starr Keeper of Time" aka Ringo.


----------



## David Lo Buono (Apr 6, 2005)

Deep forks birdy girl bella SH "bella" 

The neighbors 5yo girl wanted to know why I was playing with duck and pheasant wings with bella when she was a pup. I told her she was going to get "birdies" for me....Since then when ever she saw bella she called her birdy girl bella


Snake Eyes Deuces Double Down.......Snake eyes because he's one of my favorite trial dogs of all time and he's on both sides of his pedigree....Double down beacuse of its dual meanings....double down as in 2 birds down....but moreover, a week before I was suposed to pick him up we took a trip to AC...After blowing through over 300 bucks in under 15 minutes i was down to my last 100 I bet 50 and was dealt a pair of deuces, split them and doubled down...I hit black jack on both and proceded to go on a nice little winning streak and ened up with 1800 smackers!


----------



## KatexAnnie (Feb 21, 2008)

Rebel's Good Golly Miss Molly- FC AFC Rebel with a Cause was her father 

Max an Molly's Lil Raggedy Ann- Out of FC AFC Crow River Cougars Mad Max and Rebel's Good Golly Miss Molly. Since we liked both dogs as parents we decided that Anne should honor the name.


----------



## Larkin (Feb 4, 2005)

The CBRs have American literary names, the first two are from O. Henry shortstories.

*Silvercreek Ransom of Red Chief* (Ransom)
*Goosecreek's Gift of the Magi* (Della, after one of the characters)

Their daughter is named for an Ernest Hemingway memoir:

*Redchief's True at First Light* (Lucy)

The American Foxhounds all have musical names:

*Indian Creek Jazzy* (Jazz) 
*Sundevil's Song of the South* (Susanna)
*Redchief's Tea for Two* (Macy)
*Kelly Mtn. Star Spangled Banner* (Annie)

And our ancient Boston has a "magic" name, because he wears a tuxedo like a magician:

*Redchief's Hocus Pocus*. (Pokey)

There's a good chance we'll get an Irish Red and White Setter next year, and we are thinking maybe a Van Morrison song name.

This was an great thread to read through, always interesting to see how people name their dogs.


----------



## JMoore (Jan 31, 2008)

Shadow's Blue Chip....call name chip
(Hawkeye's Candlewood Shadow)

Miley McBunn....call name miley
(Tiger McBunn)


----------



## camhuff (Apr 4, 2007)

My first choc lab was named Rebel. The wife and kids wanted that name. I wanted to name him Buster Brown. So when Tucker came along, you guessed it they named him Tucker. When I filled out the papers I got my 02 worth in and named him Buster Browns Tucker.


----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)

Jazz - Jasmine's Maid of Orleans... needed a registered name to go with "Jazz" and found out that of the Jasmine plants - the "Maid of Orleans" is the most fragrant and beautiful of all the Jasmine.

Zia - Sunrise Over the Jemez... I was raised in northern New Mexico in the Jemez Mountains. The Zia is the sun symbol on the New Mexico State flag. I liked Zia as a call name... so, used the Jemez Mountains for the rest of her name.

Aspen - Sunrise's Splendor of Autumn... again with the mountain theme. The aspen trees in the fall are just gorgeous. 

Tonka - Jazz's Honkytonk Hero... I did not name this dog. But, when he was a pup - he looked like a miniature Tonka truck.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Gotta Ticket To Ride (Trip) :

Sire: Ten Bears Road Trip 'Ticket' (Tick)
Dam: CCR'S Gotta Try It MH (Gotta)

Think there's a song in there somewhere.


----------



## SPIB698 (Feb 19, 2008)

twall said:


> I've named many dogs after songs.
> 
> These are based on Grateful Dead songs:
> 
> ...


My sister has a BLF named Ripple.


----------



## lizard55033 (Mar 10, 2008)

Registered name of: Sir Tobey Tanner of Oliver's Grove
Call name: Tobey ;sometimes Hey stupid.

Name revolves around:
Sir = Male dog
Tobey = nice name
Tanner = Sires name
Oliver's Grove = What my home city of Hastings,MN used to be many many years ago...


----------



## Fred Coleman (Dec 15, 2004)

I have two dogs Registered name: Fargos Greenwing Thunder SH Handles to Thunder
Sire: FC Fargo II Dam: Greenwing paints her nails black SH

Registered name: Watermarks Black Tornado WC Handles to Twister
She came from Watermarks Kennel she is black and we had to stay with weather.


----------



## Last Frontier Labs (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll start with the oldest...
*Young's Alaskan Gold Nugget-Goldie* She is the color of gold.
*Go North Renegade Rusty- Rusty* His sire was from Go West retrievers, so played off that.
*Last Frontier's Top Ramen-Noodle* My daughter came up with the call name and then the registered name.
*LastFrontier's I'm No DingDong-Twinkie* My daughter came up with the call name and Dave Combs helped me out with the registered name.
*LastFrontier's Usibelli Coal- Belli* Usibelli is a huge coal mine here in Alaska...Lots of black dogs named Coal, but not many named Belli
*LastFrontier's To Infinity and Beyond- Buzz* Liked the name Buzz and thought that he was gonna have to do really great things if we were going to keep him.
Dogs we sold
*LastFrontier's Heavy Duty- Tonka *An absolutely huge dufus of a lab.
*LastFrontier's Giv'n U Da Berries-Razzy* Liked the call name and just tried to come up with something different...play on the fruit and the sound you make with your mouth.


----------



## RemsBPJasper (Apr 25, 2005)

I think I've put this up before but here it is again.

REMINGTON'S BLACK POWDER JASPER
I saw him before I bought him and like two hours later Jasper popped into my head and that was his name. Remington was his mom and he was more like his mom, and he was black. If I had ever bred him (I'm smarter now lol) his son would have been Remington's Black Powder Tracer, call name Tracer. I'll probably still name a dog Tracer, I just like it.

CEDARS TWO TOES IN TOWER TWO (Boscoe)
Boscoe's papers were never sent in before he passed so technically this doesn't count but it's what it would have been. Sire was Deuce, Two Toes Out the Door. Wanted to keep that and Tower Two was for 9/11, I'm a firefighter/EMT. Boscoe went unnamed for like 2 days and we were going through dog names online and heard Roscoe and my boyfriend at the time was like, what about Boscoe. From Boscarelli on the TV show Third Watch. It definitely fit his quirky personality even though he was nothing like the Bosco on the show. 

TIGRESS MIDNIGHT WIND STALKER (Kiela)
Again, this hasn't been sent in and accepted by AKC yet but it's on the papers, just have to be mailed. Tigress for her sire, Tiger. Wind for her dam, Windy. Midnight, she's black. Stalker because she stalked everything as a puppy, it was the funniest thing. And I just like the ring of the name. Kiela came from the FOX TV show Rescue Me, it was a little girl's name and I liked it. It was another one that before I even picked her up I knew that was going to be my pup's name and luckily it fit. Though most people ask me, Kiela, like tequila? and think I named her after that, but I didn't.


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Too many dogs, too many stories. But most all my dogs, if I get them as pups & have the priviledge to name them, start with Squirrel Mountain because I live on Squirrel Mountain as shown on area topo maps. Since the name is so long with limited letter space when registering a pup, I have shortened Squirrel Mountain Labradors to Squirrel Mtn then Sq Mtn & now I just use SML at the beginning of all the pups I register. Since I have bred only once in the last 10 yrs, there is not an abundance of SML dogs but if I do breed one of my bitches I would want the pup buyers to start their registered name with SML.


----------



## nimloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Nimloth has been my kennel name for about 30 of the 40 years I have been in dogs, so all the names of those I breed begin with it. Some of my current dogs got some of their names in odd ways.

*Ch. Nimloth Je Ne Sais Quoi:* Jenny was one of those pups (I'm sure many of you have had one) that just had a certain "flair" about her from birth. She did things differently and always caught your eye. She had pizzaz. The french phrase for that is what we named her. It translates to "I don't know what" and means a special panache. It is her photo I use for my avatar.

*Nimloth Xpatriate*: Paddy is a black male that we will be sending to Australia next year. 

Over the years I have had a few favorites:
*Nimloth Pardon My Dust*: Dusty was a heavilly ticked blue English Setter

*Nimloth Hand Me Down*: Hannah was a chocolate that was 12 generations my own breeding.
*
Nimloth Jumpin' Jack Flash*: Jack was a very light yellow sired by my *Nimloth Quantum Leap*, so the choice of name was obvious. His sister was *Nimloth Jump for Joy*


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Canvasback is the kennel name we have been using since our first Chessie.

Among the current crop are:

Canvasback Gimme The Flier ***MH call name Flier. From a line in "The Retriever Game" by Boyd Gibbons about how trial dogs ache for the flier, "give me the flier"

Canvasback Southbay Souvenir **MH. Soupy is a 6 or 7 gen grandson of Ch AFC Bomarc of Southbay CD, Auggie's last Chessie. The call name if in honor of NFC NAFC SuperChief.


----------



## nimloth (Jul 10, 2008)

Bob, you reminded of the name of one of my Chessies. She was by Ch. Bayline's Okiekan Chase, WC out of CH Cocoa Angelina Whitefeather. We named her Nimloth Glory Chase'n Angel after her two parents. She was a real cutie and I had her championship half finished, but I let her go back to her co-breeder due to some conflicts between her and one of the Lab girls. There is a reason they call females of the species "bitch"!


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

ramblinmaxx said:


> My favorite name from our group of girls..... Marty found a full sister to Hawkeye's Viking the summer we were getting married. He had his sales pitch for me ready to roll when I got home from work. I said sure, but "There Goes the Honeymoon". So she became RMR's There Goes the Honeymoon" Maddie.
> 
> Lesa C


Our other girls that we have, which we have named.

RMR Waterstrike BrambleGamble "BG" from the repeat breeding of Bramble 2004 Top Canadian Junior Dog.

Ramblin Maxx Miracle "Xxam". Named because I felt it was a miracle that we had a girl "Watermark's K.D. MH MNH that, through her great Hunt Test career was considered "worthy" of a breeding to Maxx. Also just took Xxam's daddy's call name and turned it around to come up with her call name. Pronounced Zam.

Ramblin Maxx Calendar Girl "Callie" Named for her Grandmother, Watermark's Calendar Girl..... Littermate to 6 Field Champions, including High Tech CEO and Tiger McBunn.

RMR Power Of Ebonstar And Spice "JJ" Named for her parents, Lean Mac and FC AFC Brookdales Sugar and Spice.

Also the Power and JJ are to honor our good friends Jim and Judy Powers for giving us the opportunity to own such a nice young daughter of Lean Mac.

Marty


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Yep, this pretty much is the sad proof that Marty is a thread killer.
Probably could do a search and see that he is the LEADING thread killer on RTF. Sad thing about is that he really doesn't post that often.


----------



## Tim Thomas (Jan 31, 2008)

Luv ya man!!


----------

